# Not An Intended Use



## Andy M. (Jul 28, 2011)

I was puttering around the kitchen doing some general clean up and came across a can of Crisco.  I was checking the label to see what it said about refrigeration and came across this sentence.

_Not intended for use as a spread._

Apparently the Crisco people felt the need to add that statement to their label.

Was this a problem of which I was not aware?  Are teens secretly spreading Crisco on their toast for a 'fat high'?

Are you a closet Crisco spreader?


----------



## Zereh (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't even have any in my house. Hydrogenated oils are the devil. 

But even if I did... ewww. Can you imagine the slimy feel of that in your mouth?? I don't think you could put it on anything that could even disguise it enough to make it edible as a spread.


----------



## texherp (Jul 28, 2011)

They make butter flavored Crisco, so I could see someone mistaking that as a spread.


----------



## TomatoMustard (Jul 28, 2011)

I like to use it instead of sunscreen.. is that weird?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 28, 2011)

TomatoMustard said:


> I like to use it instead of sunscreen.. is that weird?



Yes


----------



## pacanis (Jul 28, 2011)

Maybe since butter and shortening are interchangeable in a lot of recipes they thought they better clarify (pun intended) that it was only to be used after melted or cooked. Maybe somebody gagged on a spoonful...


----------



## pacanis (Jul 28, 2011)

TomatoMustard said:


> I like to use it instead of sunscreen.. is that weird?


 
I saw that Seinfeld episode.
And Newman kept looking at Kramer like a roasting turkey


----------



## Hoot (Jul 28, 2011)

Many years ago, when I was working in construction, I had a co-worker who use to eat a Crisco sandwich everyday for lunch. I have never had the gumption nor the nerve to try that one yet.


----------



## TomatoMustard (Jul 28, 2011)

Hoot said:


> Many years ago, when I was working in construction, I had a co-worker who use to eat a Crisco sandwich everyday for lunch. I have never had the gumption nor the nerve to try that one yet.


 
I've suddenly lost my appetite..


----------



## Timothy (Jul 28, 2011)

Hoot said:


> Many years ago, when I was working in construction, I had a co-worker who use to eat a Crisco sandwich everyday for lunch. I have never had the gumption nor the nerve to try that one yet.


 
Now that just gags me.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 28, 2011)

TomatoMustard said:


> I like to use it instead of sunscreen.. is that weird?




please come here and lay down next to these shallots and carrots.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 28, 2011)

Hoot said:


> Many years ago, when I was working in construction, I had a co-worker who use to eat a Crisco sandwich everyday for lunch. I have never had the gumption nor the nerve to try that one yet.




Alert the Crisco Police!  Violation!


----------



## vitauta (Jul 28, 2011)

my aunt, who was severely anemic and underweight, needed to gain some twenty-five pounds in order to gain a medical release allowing her to emigrate to america.  my dad (her brother) shipped her a number of cans of crisco to help her put on the needed pounds.  about six months later, we were able to reunite at ellis island with my dear, sweet, newly pudgy auntie!!  (apparently, they did not heed the warning....)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 28, 2011)

buckytom said:


> please come here and lay down next to these shallots and carrots.



Soylent Green is people!!!!!


----------



## TomatoMustard (Jul 29, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Soylent Green is people!!!!!


 
Anything is good.. wrapped in bacon.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 29, 2011)

For the true bacon lover. Fargginay - Bacon Cologne and Perfume

As for crisco as a spread, ew. Seriously ew.


----------



## Janet H (Jul 29, 2011)

Zereh said:


> I don't even have any in my house. Hydrogenated oils are the devil.
> 
> But even if I did... ewww. Can you imagine the slimy feel of that in your mouth??



Just like cheap grocery store bakery cake icings?  You know the kind... an inch thick, no flavor and that tell-tale 'coat yer mouth like motor oil' feeling? 

Recipe:

5 1/2 cups Hi Ratio shortening ( sweetex)  
5 pounds sifted powdered sugar  
Flavorings






*SWEETEX =  Partially hydrogenated Soybean and Palm Oils with Mono- And Di-Glycerides added

*YUM!

​


----------



## vitauta (Jul 29, 2011)

say what you will about crisco, but the homemade doughnuts and french fries that i deep fried in crisco many years ago, are still the standard i use for excellence when doing comparisons today....


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 29, 2011)

try duck fat fries...you'll never go back to crisco


----------



## vitauta (Jul 29, 2011)

Robo410 said:


> try duck fat fries...you'll never go back to crisco



you are absolutely right, robo! shoot me right now.

just got my second shipment in the mail of a case of 1 1/2 oz. containers of duck fat from amazon, but, sadly, i don't think it's enough for fries.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 29, 2011)

In college I did a paper about the Inuit people (formerly known as Eskimos). One of the things I found in my research was that as they started living in towns and didn't have as much access to blubber, a favorite dessert for many of them was Crisco with sugar stirred in.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 29, 2011)

Barbara L said:


> In college I did a paper about the Inuit people (formerly known as Eskimos). One of the things I found in my research was that as they started living in towns and didn't have as much access to blubber, a favorite dessert for many of them was Crisco with sugar stirred in.



I think that is called frosting.


----------



## vitauta (Jul 29, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> I think that is called frosting.



exactly, bea!  it's not a primitive practice exclusively....


----------



## Timothy (Jul 29, 2011)

Barbara L said:


> In college I did a paper about the Inuit people (formerly known as Eskimos). One of the things I found in my research was that as they started living in towns and didn't have as much access to blubber, a favorite dessert for many of them was Crisco with sugar stirred in.


 
Ok, my gag reflex just kicked in.....hard. 

I'd as soon suck on a moose's nose until it was dry! Yucko Bucko!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 29, 2011)

I remember all the other kids in my classes in grade school loved it when cup cakes with thick frosting were brought in. I would regularly eat the cake part and toss the frosting. I remember one year someone's mom brought in cupcakes that had been baked in ice cream cones and had mounds of colored, shortening based frosting on top to make it look like a fancy swirl cone with sprinkles. I remember scraping off the frosting and wishing it had been real ice cream.

I much prefer butter cream frosting or something like a caramel or syrup drizzled over top. I also like flavored frostings such as cream cheese, spiced, chocolate, strawberry... Just so long as they aren't mostly shortening and sugar with a couple drops of flavoring added. Those are still gross.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 29, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I much prefer butter cream frosting or something like a caramel or syrup drizzled over top. I also like flavored frostings such as cream cheese, spiced, chocolate, strawberry... Just so long as they aren't mostly shortening and sugar with a couple drops of flavoring added. Those are still gross.


 
My favorite is the very thin orange icing on carrot cake. Hardly there and a little brittle, but delicious with the cake. Oh man, now I want some!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 29, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> I think that is called frosting.


Yes, but frosting usually has some kind of flavoring in it, and powdered sugar! And it's usually eaten on something (like cake).


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 29, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I remember all the other kids in my classes in grade school loved it when cup cakes with thick frosting were brought in. I would regularly eat the cake part and toss the frosting. I remember one year someone's mom brought in cupcakes that had been baked in ice cream cones and had mounds of colored, shortening based frosting on top to make it look like a fancy swirl cone with sprinkles. I remember scraping off the frosting and wishing it had been real ice cream.
> 
> I much prefer butter cream frosting or something like a caramel or syrup drizzled over top. I also like flavored frostings such as cream cheese, spiced, chocolate, strawberry... Just so long as they aren't mostly shortening and sugar with a couple drops of flavoring added. Those are still gross.


I have never cared much for shortening based frostings either. I love a good cream cheese frosting, my mom's cooked White Mountain Frosting, and whipped cream based frosting. I almost forgot--I also loved my mom's caramel frosting on applesauce cake.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't recall anyone scraping frosting off of anything when I went to school


----------



## vitauta (Jul 29, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I don't recall anyone scraping frosting off of anything when I went to school



i did it too, but i must admit i didn't scrape it entirely off.  and i didn't know why i did it either.  small children, more than most anyone, crave sweet things - anything sweet, with little prejudice....


----------



## pacanis (Jul 29, 2011)

vitauta said:


> i did it too, but i must admit i didn't scrape it entirely off. and i didn't know why i did it either. small children, more than most anyone, crave sweet things - anything sweet, with little prejudice....


 
I seem to remember in the early, formative years of elementary school, every kid's mother would have to bring in a snack... it might have been once a week. I know it wasn't a special occasion or anything, but it happened with regularity... We would have a drink and a snack based on what the mother brought. For all I know they were teaching us to be polite and respect others. You know, shut up and eat it!


----------

